

Xkcd book tour announced - meet Randall Sept 22nd at Y Combinator - kn0thing
http://breadpig.com/blog/2009/09/08/xkcd-book-tour-announced/

======
kn0thing
The YC crew has graciously let us use their space for the event. I can't think
of a better setting for a meet & greet with Randall then to be surrounded by
Trevor's robots.

------
rgrieselhuber
I have a feeling that I ran into Randall on the train in Tokyo last week.
There was a guy that was wearing a shirt that said "XKCD" and I said "I like
your shirt."

He just said thanks, and something about his expression made me wonder if it
was him. It didn't dawn on me until after he stepped off.

I could be wrong (obviously wrong if he wasn't in Japan last week :-) ) but it
sure did look like him.

------
vegashacker
I don't see information on the SF event. What time is it at, and where is it?

~~~
kn0thing
We're also doing a [reddit-powered interview with
Randall]([http://www.reddit.com/comments/9ihy8/ask_randall_munroe_xkcd...](http://www.reddit.com/comments/9ihy8/ask_randall_munroe_xkcd_anything_hear_him_answer/))
- he'll answer the top 10 questions at the SF event (if you can't make it,
we'll be live [on justin.tv](<http://justin.tv/reddit>).

Geek Reading starts at 7 p.m. at 111 Minna Gallery in San Francisco. Please
RSVP to events@eff.org. Admission is $30, and attendees must be 21+.

~~~
fallintothis
Somebody's used to reddit's markdown syntax. :)

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Why _doesn't_ HN use markdown?

~~~
SwellJoe
HN _does_ use Markdown...it's just a very incomplete implementation. Since HN
is written in Arc, there would have been no off-the-shelf parser, and I assume
pg opted to use the simplest subset that would work. There also seems to be an
aversion to fancy-pants stuff on HN, so it may be intentional. Why get clever
when clarity isn't improved by doing so? (That said, I kinda miss having full
Markdown link support.)

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Thanks for the explanation; but I don't really think that hyperlink anchors,
block quotations and lists (ordered and unordered) qualify as "fancy-pants".
:)

------
timcederman
No Boston? Darn.

~~~
kn0thing
Working on that one. It's a short commute for Randall :) so when Berkman had
some snags, we didn't fret.

~~~
JacobAldridge
No Brisbane, Australia. Darn.

~~~
kn0thing
That's on the Green Line, isn't it?

~~~
fuzzmeister
Just past Chestnut Hill, actually.

~~~
timcederman
I catch the green line out just past Chestnut Hill every day and there
certainly isn't a Brisbane, Australia out there, or I'd be at Gelateria
Cremona every day.

(I'm from Brisbane originally)

~~~
JacobAldridge
I actually took my now-wife to the Gelateria Cremona on one of our first
dates. Had completely forgotten it existed ... I sense a return sometime soon.

------
rjurney
Bid is in. Looking forward to this.

~~~
kn0thing
Thank you! I don't know that in Lao, but the future students of the 'xkcd
school for kids who can't do romance, sarcasm, math, and language good' no
doubt appreciate it as much as I do.

edit: or maybe they're all Garfield fans. We can get them on the right path.

~~~
mr_luc
It's approximately "koap chai". To make it extra enthusiastic, throw a couple
of "lai"s on the end.

(mr_luc once learned enough Lao to do basic public speaking in that language,
for reasons that the mists of five years ago have now rendered hazy).

------
NathanKP
What a fantastic announcement. Sadly I live nowhere near any of the planned
stops. I'm definitely looking forward to the book though.

------
furyg3
Come to Amsterdam :)

